# Zombie Bride & Groom



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the first time I will be doing a couples thing. My girlfriend wants to dress up as Zombies. We're going to a Zombie Prom Costume Contest so our costumes have to be really good & I need help with this. I know plenty of you guys have dressed up as Zombies & have done a great job with the costumes & make up. I need help on doing the make up & whatever else that is needed to give us a crazy zombie look. I don't want to purchase Halloween store costumes. I like to throw my own stuff together. Where is some good online places to purchase make up, blood & prosthetics? Has to be good stuff that will stay on for long hours because we will be out all night. If any of you guys can please post of pics or anything that would help me out I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks...


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

It's probably above your budget but the RBFX collection has some beautiful pieces.

https://motionpicturefx.com/pre-made-prosthetics/rbfx-collection/zombie


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

There are several zombie make up tutorials on youtube, some are done by professionals and have tips to make the makeup last. Here are a couple.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that the look could be achieved without prosthetics. Wonder how it will hold up throughout the entire night.

Stupid question but the tissue paper they use is just the same as you blow your nose with?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Well we pretty much got our costumes squared away. She will be in a black dress & I will be in a black suit. Just have to make them look the part. Decided I'm not going to purchase any type of prosthetic. I just want to use liquid latex & tissue. Does the brand of latex make any difference on how long it will stay on? I can purchase some online or just purchase some from the local Halloween store. I'm in South Texas, it's hot & humid. We plan on being out all night so want to make sure the latex, tissue & face paint stays on the whole time. I already have face paint from Wolfe FX & have used it with goo results.


----------

